# Current eliminator V



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

GE 13 inch, massaged by Dennis Berube.


Georgia Tech said:


> Whats the motor used in the Drag racing car current eliminator V?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

"massaged" is an understatement if the power claims of his dc motors are true...

its more like a deep tissue/shiatzu/happy-ending massage....


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

He is secretive about what he actually does to his motor, so he might have a flux capacitor lurking in there. He is also a guy that has done literally thousands of dragstrip passes, and massages things like tires, suspension, etc. very well, too.

He has the drag slips to back up his power claims! His dragster runs the 1/4 mile in the 7's and his heavy street legal S10 truck has run 11.083 seconds!

http://www.currenteliminator.net



Bowser330 said:


> "massaged" is an understatement if the power claims of his dc motors are true...
> 
> its more like a deep tissue/shiatzu/happy-ending massage....


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

I wish we could get a list of the operations he does on the motors, it looks like with some tweaking we could make affordable motors which actually match ICE performance characteristics


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> I wish we could get a list of the operations he does on the motors, it looks like with some tweaking we could make affordable motors which actually match ICE performance characteristics


Yeah I know we could....but actually the limmiting factor right now is really the battery pack...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You can get a pretty good idea of how to build up a motor from Jim Husted's site. He pretty much lays out everything he does, with some pictures. But then you still need the controller and batteries to push the juice.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> You can get a pretty good idea of how to build up a motor from Jim Husted's site. He pretty much lays out everything he does, with some pictures. But then you still need the controller and batteries to push the juice.


We have Texoma and Zemmo working on capacitor packs which may help keep our batteries in check after high-amp draws..as well as further price reductions for Lithiums...

We also have several new small business controller builders getting ready to produce controllers that hopefully can handle more than 500A peak...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The jury is still out on the caps and even if they do help smooth things out they won't make up for a battery pack that can't dump a lot of current.
I'm hopeful that the controller builders will come up with some good products but none that I know of are trying to build anything close to a Zilla 2kHV, or even a 1kHV.


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> The jury is still out on the caps and even if they do help smooth things out they won't make up for a battery pack that can't dump a lot of current.
> I'm hopeful that the controller builders will come up with some good products but none that I know of are trying to build anything close to a Zilla 2kHV, or even a 1kHV.


This may have come up somewhere already but, has anybody used parallel Curtis 1231 controllers? DC output so I don't see why this isn't possible as long as the voltage outputs don't vary too much. Pricey depending on how many you go with but power never comes cheap


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

bblocher said:


> This may have come up somewhere already but, has anybody used parallel Curtis 1231 controllers? DC output so I don't see why this isn't possible as long as the voltage outputs don't vary too much. Pricey depending on how many you go with but power never comes cheap


http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html#nabble-td19276956

hmmm interesting...I didnt think it was possible, it says so on the curtis website...(wouldnt they want to sell more controllers, so they would say "yes" if it would work...)

looks like someone did it though (see link)


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

How about 2 controllers and 2 motors? I guess matching outputs might be tricky so one motor isn't working harder than the other?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> How about 2 controllers and 2 motors? I guess matching outputs might be tricky so one motor isn't working harder than the other?


I have looked into the two motor two controller Idea as well...

http://www.evalbum.com/1978

Dustin D., had siamesed two 9" motors and is using a controller for each one...

Do you think they can do 0-60 in 4 seconds with only 500amp controllers?

The tango http://www.commutercars.com/ uses 2 of the same motors but uses a 2000amp zilla controller to make the car have 1000 ftlbs of torque!! and it can reach 0-60 in 4 sec....


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> I have looked into the two motor two controller Idea as well...
> 
> http://www.evalbum.com/1978
> 
> ...


No, and I question their top speed estimate, which also makes me question if they really know what they are doing. We'll have to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it really possible?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

ice said:


> Is it really possible?


is what really possible?

If you mean the claim made by the cobra guys? 0-60 in 4 sec with two 500A controllers and two motors then I am not sure...

They do have a pretty lightweight application...(including lightweight batteries)

If they put some fat tires to limit the wheelspin and really put the torque to the ground...

they might also have an advantge of less battery sagging since they are using lithium, meaning more volts and amps at higher speeds meaning more power output than a lead sled...

would love to know myself....if so I wonder how two 1000amp controllers would do in the same setup...!!! haha


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm interested about the two motor two controller Idea...


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> The jury is still out on the caps and even if they do help smooth things out they won't make up for a battery pack that can't dump a lot of current.
> I'm hopeful that the controller builders will come up with some good products but none that I know of are trying to build anything close to a Zilla 2kHV, or even a 1kHV.


Electrocraft is building 1000amp controllers and Belktronix should be releasing their 800Amp version anytime now...thats not bad...


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> Electrocraft is building 1000amp controllers and Belktronix should be releasing their 800Amp version anytime now...thats not bad...


I've yet to try out my Curtis 1231C (500 amps). Hopefully I'm not too disappointed. I'd hate to have to spend even more money


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

hi bowser330, 
how much do you think the 800Amp version Belktronix cost?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

ice said:


> hi bowser330,
> how much do you think the 800Amp version Belktronix cost?


bottom of page...

http://www.belktronix.com/G2.html

says 800$-900$ more than original system price...

Original system price is 2300$ (but includes a lot of stuff, the higher costing ones being the dc/dc converter and the charger, and the battery monitoring boards, which is key to battery pack longevity)

http://www.belktronix.com/pricing.html

So totally the 800AMP controller with all the other goodies would cost 3100$-3200$....


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, to expensive...are there any cheaper price?Thanks!


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Well i think youll find that when you add up all the parts you need it wouldnt be that expensive....

Electrocraft is making a 800A unit for DIYguy for I think 1500$..so maybe contact them, check out the Electrocraft 192V 400A thread for the link...

1500 is what you would spend on a 144V 500A curtis so Electrocraft is a good deal...

DCP is still making Raptors, there is contact information also in the electrocraft thread I think...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> bottom of page...
> 
> http://www.belktronix.com/G2.html
> 
> ...


RKM (Rob) can tell you about the 800 amp Belk unit. He has one on order.

Gary


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate your help...


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

The whole dual motor and dual controller setup has got me thinking...

What if the car had dual kostovs...

http://www.kaylorkit.com/mm5.html

Each motor running at 240V....

Get some controllers that can handle 250V and 1000A max..(controller subforum)

240V - Voltage sag = 200V, also set a safe 750A limit..

200V * 750A = 150kw = 201hp * 2 = 401hp
200V * 500A = 100kw = 134hp * 2 = 268hp

Some pretty impressive numbers...enough for a 0-60 in 4 seconds since the power is available from 0rpm...


----------

